# Antm: Cycle 12



## Lauren1981 (Feb 2, 2009)

hey ladies!!! (and gentlemen because i kno officerjenny watches 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





)

new season starts February 25th! i'm hoping it's better than last season

these are the new girls

America's Next Top Model - Cycle 12 - Cast

*and if there's already a thread started on this, disregard and point me in the right direction*


----------



## fintia (Feb 2, 2009)

Oh! this is great..I was wondering when it was gonna start so thanks for this ;-)


----------



## MzzRach (Feb 2, 2009)

I have been watching the ANTM reruns on Oxygen - this show is such a guilty pleasure for me.  Look forward to the new cycle.


----------



## brokenxbeauty (Feb 2, 2009)

Watching this show only fuels my obsession with the entire fashion industry. I can't wait.


----------



## kdemers1221 (Feb 3, 2009)

yay!!!! im excited. i saw all the girls on a feature on yahoo but there wasn't a start date listed.


----------



## BEA2LS (Feb 3, 2009)

i, too, hope its better than last seasons.. i miss the old seasons!


----------



## xoleaxo (Feb 3, 2009)

does anyone else feel like Tyra is getting weirder every season?!  I miss the older cycles where she was more professional.


----------



## Lauren1981 (Feb 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xoleaxo* 

 
_does anyone else feel like Tyra is getting weirder every season?! I miss the older cycles where she was more professional._

 
i will admit last cycle was corny as f*ck with the whole future/space sh*t.
i just think she's showing more of how self-centered she is. like she can never compliment a girl without talking about herself and how she used to do sh*t
still can't wait for the 25th tho! lol!!

and i agree, i miss older cycles as well


----------



## BEA2LS (Feb 3, 2009)

i miss the original judges! i wasn't a fan of janice but things were so much more professional back than (i liked twiggy, too)


----------



## OfficerJenny (Feb 3, 2009)

Sooo excited, even though a majority of the girls this cycle look really blah.

Natalie and London are cute, though :3


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Feb 3, 2009)

Can't wait! Oh and ITA with the thought of Tyra being weirder each season. If you think that's weird you should see her talk show! I had to stop watching eventually because I was getting sick of it. For me it wasn't so much the weirdness, but it seemed like she was trying too hard to *be* weird. Like 'hey I'm a regular down to earth person! Look at me unafraid to be silly and crazy!' Idk, IMO it seems forced. Unlike Heidi Klum who is very down to earth, has a kick ass sense of humor and is super silly to boot. I feel a genuine vibe with Heidi, that she's truly being herself...not so much with Tyra.

ANYWAY lol, based on the first pics my loves are: Jessica, Fo, and Nijah.


----------



## Lauren1981 (Feb 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Dreamergirl3* 

 
_Can't wait! Oh and ITA with the thought of Tyra being weirder each season. If you think that's weird you should see her talk show! I had to stop watching eventually because I was getting sick of it. For me it wasn't so much the weirdness, but it seemed like she was trying too hard to *be* weird. Like 'hey I'm a regular down to earth person! Look at me unafraid to be silly and crazy!' Idk, IMO it seems forced. Unlike Heidi Klum who is very down to earth, has a kick ass sense of humor and is super silly to boot. I feel a genuine vibe with Heidi, that she's truly being herself...not so much with Tyra.

ANYWAY lol, based on the first pics my loves are: Jessica, Fo, and Nijah._

 

Fo is my fav already!
and i do agree that tyra tries to prove she's a normal person but if she would concentrate on making the show about the girls and not her then she wouldn't have to go through all that
but i'm excited!!!!


----------



## chocolategoddes (Feb 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Dreamergirl3* 

 
_Can't wait! Oh and ITA with the thought of Tyra being weirder each season. If you think that's weird you should see her talk show! I had to stop watching eventually because I was getting sick of it. For me it wasn't so much the weirdness, but it seemed like she was trying too hard to *be* weird. Like 'hey I'm a regular down to earth person! Look at me unafraid to be silly and crazy!' Idk, IMO it seems forced. Unlike Heidi Klum who is very down to earth, has a kick ass sense of humor and is super silly to boot. I feel a genuine vibe with Heidi, that she's truly being herself...not so much with Tyra._

 
You are so right. After years of being this world famous model, she wants to show how "likeable" and "down-to-earth" she is but it does completely the opposite. 
I really dislike people like her. If you're an egotistical diva, do you and don't try to be something you're not just to appeal to others. We can see right through it.

I'm sure Tyra is actually a really nice and sweet person, but she goes overboard with it when she's on camera. 

_*cough*trying to be Oprah*cough*_

but even Oprah is more genuine.


----------



## Lauren1981 (Feb 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chocolategoddes* 

 
_ 
*cough*trying to be Oprah*cough*

but even Oprah is more genuine._

 










she SO wants to be oprah!!!

let's just hope that she'll tone it down some this season. all of these girls look like they have potential and attitude so that makes for good drama. lol!!!
i can't wait


----------



## perfectdefect (Feb 19, 2009)

I try to stop watching it but it's like crack, can't wait for the new season.


----------



## Lauren1981 (Feb 20, 2009)

^^ very true. i'm addicted to the reruns on mtv as if there will be a different winner each time i watch them. lol!


----------



## BEA2LS (Feb 23, 2009)

i am totally excited i seriously spent most of yesterday watching reruns on oxygen (it was cycle 2, my favorite..)


----------



## mamapie (Feb 23, 2009)

Yeah! It's back. I love this show.


----------



## V2LUCKY (Feb 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lauren1981* 

 
_^^ very true. i'm addicted to the reruns on mtv as if there will be a different winner each time i watch them. lol!_

 
I do that too...when DH catches me watching he always says "didn't you see this one already?....that's the girl that won right?"


----------



## Lauren1981 (Feb 25, 2009)

GOOD MORNING LADIES & CHAD!!!

TONIGHTS THE NIGHT!! CAN'T WAIT!!


----------



## MzzRach (Feb 25, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xoleaxo* 

 
_does anyone else feel like Tyra is getting weirder every season?! I miss the older cycles where she was more professional._

 






 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lauren1981* 

 
_i will admit last cycle was corny as f*ck with the whole future/space sh*t.
i just think she's showing more of how self-centered she is. like she can never compliment a girl without talking about herself and how she used to do sh*t
still can't wait for the 25th tho! lol!!

and i agree, i miss older cycles as well 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
And the "poison apple/snow white" thing?  cringe-worthy.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *perfectdefect* 

 
_I try to stop watching it but it's like crack, can't wait for the new season._

 





I have my DVR set to record the new season, but in my area at least (US West Coast) it has it noted that it is starting March 4.  Is it starting earlier elsewhere?


----------



## Lauren1981 (Feb 26, 2009)

I FEEL LIKE MY WHOLE THREAD WAS A LIE!!!!! LOL!!!
i could have sworn the premiere was supposed to be last night.....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



now i go back and it says march 4th....
sorry guys!
i feel like a lame-o


----------



## jenntoz (Feb 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lauren1981* 

 
_I FEEL LIKE MY WHOLE THREAD WAS A LIE!!!!! LOL!!!
i could have sworn the premiere was supposed to be last night.....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



now i go back and it says march 4th....
sorry guys!
i feel like a lame-o_

 
It was, but they moved it back a week & now it will be a 2 hour thing...which pisses me off cause it will run into LOST, so I'll have to tape the 2nd hour of ANTM.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



BTW....that girl with the big eyes seems like a total psycho from the pre show stuff I've seen


----------



## BaDKiTTy69 (Feb 26, 2009)

Oh, im glad it was not on last night... lol... I have to set up my DVR... I have American Idol, Lost, Real World and not ANTM on wednesdays. Yeay!!!


----------



## Rennah (Mar 4, 2009)

w00t!
It's on now!


----------



## sn0wbunnie (Mar 4, 2009)

WOOOOOOOO!

So stoked on this coming back...  Apparently it's all short girls this season, and I love how this show is such a farce.  LOVE IT I TELL YOU!!!


----------



## Rennah (Mar 4, 2009)

Next season will be all short girls.

LOL @ the wide-eyed blood fetish girl... 
Tyra: "I had nose bleeds all the time!"
Girl: "Jealous!"

Fo/Felicia is gorgeous! I love freckles.


----------



## chocolategoddes (Mar 4, 2009)

i think the idea of an all short girl cast is pretty pointless.
short models rarely make it big in the modeling industry. 
but i'll probably still watch.


i'm still waiting fo an all-male model cast.


----------



## fintia (Mar 5, 2009)

Yeah.. short girls?? I dunno...

This season:

Love the big eyes girl!
Sandra: what's up with her attitude? do not like..
Jessica from Puerto Rico!! Woot! I'm a puertorican so.. YAY!!
Celia? I think.. the blonde.. She looks like a model!! I like her
I also like the one with the freckles and the other one with the headband.. but not the one that took the headband off and she had the headband mark..lol

These are my faves so far.. I might change my mind later on.. maybe..

I felt sorry for the one that went home today.. she was soo nice.. nicer than Sandra for sure


----------



## jenee.sum (Mar 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chocolategoddes* 

 
_i'm still waiting fo an all-male model cast. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
whoa whoa....that just totally made me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 mmmmm


----------



## Rennah (Mar 5, 2009)

Here's some info about the all-short season & possibilities of a male cast...
'America's Next Top Model' casting director talks shorties, what not to wear | PopWatch Blog | EW.com


----------



## juicy415 (Mar 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *fintia* 

 
_
Sandra: what's up with her attitude? do not like.._

 
i agree..
*roll eyes* sandra is really bitchy.. eh


----------



## chocolategoddes (Mar 5, 2009)

there's always gotta be ONE bitchy black girls in at least every other season. I hope she leaves soon.

the girl with the big eyes looks like an anime character.


----------



## Lauren1981 (Mar 5, 2009)

omg i wanted to slap the shit out of my tv because of sandra! how annoying was she??!! and her stupid ass runway walk was horrible even tho it was so short (because she tripped) what a idiot.
i still like FO the best
okay, tahlia??? what a horrible accident! i came in on it late so at first all i saw was the burns on her arms but THEN the flashback of when she had to walk out in a bikini.... i can only imagine. i just hope she pulls it together because i was feeling just like jay manual..... she was just saying all the right things as to why she wanted to be a model. like, she rehearsed that line just in case any of the judges asked he why was she here. i think she can be good but she's got a lot holding her down right now....


----------



## sinergy (Mar 5, 2009)

^^I agree about Thalia. 
I think right now I like Fo and Jessica, Fo is so cute with her freckles!! Also the nose bleed girl, lmao, she was cracking me up just by looking at her.


----------



## Lauren1981 (Mar 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sinergy* 

 
_^^I agree about Thalia. 
I think right now I like Fo and Jessica, Fo is so cute with her freckles!! Also the nose bleed girl, lmao, she was cracking me up just by looking at her._

 
what was the deal with the nose bleed girl?? i missed the beginning of it (had to go work out and stare at hot men at the gym... hehehe)


----------



## OfficerJenny (Mar 5, 2009)

I missed it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



My friend kidnapped me at like, 7:30 and I was crying cause I was gonna miss it T_T


----------



## Leven (Mar 5, 2009)

Why do they still have that terrible makeup artist Sutan?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Im really glad they are back in NY, i like it better than LA
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And i sooooooo want creepy blood fetish girl to win this season! I can see it now.....

"My life as a covergirl.....................................i bathe in blood
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




"

lol


----------



## concertina (Mar 5, 2009)

I'll admit, I got sucked into this last night...Sandra just about made my blood boil! Wow, what a bitch. 

I love Fo and her freckles...and I'm rooting for London as a Texas girl, also Celia seems so sweet and I like that she's older.


----------



## kdemers1221 (Mar 5, 2009)

sandra bothered me as well. she was extremely bitchy and so confident that shes better than the other girls when i have to say that she was probably one of the worst runway walkers out there.


----------



## MzzRach (Mar 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chocolategoddes* 

 
_ 
the girl with the big eyes looks like an anime character._

 
Totally!!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *OfficerJenny* 

 
_I missed it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




My friend kidnapped me at like, 7:30 and I was crying cause I was gonna miss it T_T_

 
Chad - they are playing an encore of the 2-hour premiere on Friday.  It's gonna be OK!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




If they ever do a male version of ANTM you so have to audition!  You would kick ass.


----------



## Lauren1981 (Mar 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MzzRach* 

 
_If they ever do a male version of ANTM you so have to audition! You would kick ass._

 
i second this


----------



## Kayteuk (Mar 6, 2009)

I knew I should of auditioned for this series...Darn it 
It looks like its going to be good so far!


----------



## V2LUCKY (Mar 8, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chocolategoddes* 

 
_there's always gotta be ONE bitchy black girls in at least every other season. I hope she leaves soon.

the girl with the big eyes looks like an anime character._

 
That's what I thought too!!! I think she's adorable
Fo is another one of my favs.
I also like London, she reminds me of Silver from 90210 (yes I watch that show too, I'm stuck @ 16yrs old with what I watch on tv)
Oh yea and Kortnie (the plus size girl).

and I agree with everybody about what a bitch Sandra is...ugh! I don't like her already and the show just started.


----------



## OfficerJenny (Mar 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MzzRach* 

 
_Totally!!



Chad - they are playing an encore of the 2-hour premiere on Friday.  It's gonna be OK!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




If they ever do a male version of ANTM you so have to audition!  You would kick ass._

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lauren1981* 

 
_i second this 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thanks girlies! I so would! :3

I finally watched it and I loveee Sandra's look, hate her cocky ass.
Allison is probably my favorite, and I want to stab London.

:3 an MA at my local MAC counter is a semisemi finalist for cycle 13.


----------



## chocolategoddes (Mar 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *OfficerJenny* 

 
_:3 an MA at my local MAC counter is a semisemi finalist for cycle 13. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Who? I don't know her name but I think I know who you're talking about because she looks like she could model.


----------



## OfficerJenny (Mar 10, 2009)

Her name's amanda. She's a short lil asian with curly/wavy lightbrown hair and dark skin.


----------



## Lauren1981 (Mar 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lauren1981* 

 
_*Fo is my fav already!*
and i do agree that tyra tries to prove she's a normal person but if she would concentrate on making the show about the girls and not her then she wouldn't have to go through all that
but i'm excited!!!!









_

 





NOT ANYMORE!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




omg! i know how hard it's got to be to get your hair cut off. especially if it's pretty (meaning healthy) but DAMN! these broads know that makeovers can go either way BEFORE they come on the show! i'm sure they watch and talk about it just like us so why not get your mind right BEFORE you come on the show???!!! fo was on my LAST freakin nerve with all that crying and shit she did. about how she wasn't pretty anymore and that she can't focus because her hair is gone. i thought she looked AMAZING with the short hair. i think she's gorgeous already but that haircut made her look more mature (not to say she's not) and everything! i loved it!

sandra needs the shit slapped out of her

i officially love aminat and the blonde chick that got all her hair cut off too. can't remember her name. she's the one that got to choose her room/bed first when they moved in 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




wanna know a pet-peeve of mine? is when they're asked why they want to be a model and they go on and on about how pretty they are and that they were/are the prettiest girl in their highschool and blah, blah, blah...... so, again.... WHY DO YOU WANT TO BE A MODEL???!!!
shallow broads
and i love it


----------



## chocolategoddes (Mar 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *OfficerJenny* 

 
_Her name's amanda. She's a short lil asian with curly/wavy lightbrown hair and dark skin._

 

I was thinking of someone else. But that's cool!


Does Sandra's makeover look familiar to anyone?








Very... Sisqoesqe.



*SPOILER:*
I hear bug-eyes wins.


----------



## Rennah (Mar 13, 2009)

Heh. Sisqo.


----------



## MzzRach (Mar 13, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lauren1981* 

 
_ 
sandra needs the shit slapped out of her
_

 





  Seriously, she needs a jumbo helping of humble pie.  What a narcissist.


----------



## fintia (Mar 16, 2009)

Fo needs to get over the hair thing.. ugh!


----------



## Lauren1981 (Mar 16, 2009)

did you guys hear about this???

the auditions for the next cycle of ANTM were going on in nyc and someone yelled out that there was a bomb and then this happened:


YouTube - Chaos at 'America's Next Top Model' Audition in Manhattan


----------



## Mabelle (Mar 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *fintia* 

 
_Fo needs to get over the hair thing.. ugh!_

 
agreed, but honestly, by the time judging came around it had only been like 2-3 days since the cut. I get that a short haircut (when you can never picture yourself rockin one) could be a little traumatizing. i think she's super cute with it. i'll allow one more week of whining before i get annoyed with her.

I mean, she can't be as bad a Jaeda. She was AWFUL. And looked like a dude.


----------



## Lauren1981 (Mar 19, 2009)

omg!!!!!

did you see sandra's KNEES??!! AHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!! i was so happy ms. jay pointed that out. i was DYING!! those knobs were rusty as hell!
i wasn't too happy that nijah got sent home. bug eyes is just bothering the hell out of me. especially with that horrible walk on the runway challenge. i LOVED celia on the runway tho. it was really natural for her.
aminat and fo were awesome as the wall street girls. i loved aminat's bone structure and how fo had that eyebrow raised. let's HOPE fo is finally getting used to her hair because i think she looks gorgeous with it.


----------



## MzzRach (Mar 30, 2009)

Sandra needs to go!!!  That is all.


----------



## OfficerJenny (Mar 30, 2009)

Sandra has been in the bottom two soo many times and keeps getting let off. 
She needs to leaveee


----------



## Mabelle (Mar 31, 2009)

i duno how i feel about what celia? did. I mean, i can see her point. That girl was whining the whooolle time about how she wanted to go home and yadda yadda, and she happened to have a good shoot, so now she stays cause she's riding high for a day or two.
I think she should have been sent home long ago...


----------



## MzzRach (Mar 31, 2009)

I wonder if Celia will end up paying for what she said about Thalia wanting to go home......I admire her nerve and see where she is coming from, but it may not have been the best judgment on her part.


----------



## leenybeeny (Mar 31, 2009)

Sandra definitely needs to go... 

Celia has come across as very classy this entire time.. then she gets up there and does that..
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Not her place.  At all.  I do still think she is great though.. just should have kept her mouth shut on that one.  This week will be interesting for sure!


----------



## OfficerJenny (Mar 31, 2009)

It sucks cause I think everyones gonna be all anti-celia now, even though all the girls in the house pretty much agreed that Thalia should go home.


----------



## MzzRach (Mar 31, 2009)




----------



## fintia (Mar 31, 2009)

can not wait for the next episode!!!! whop!


----------



## joey444 (Mar 31, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lauren1981* 

 
_^^ very true. i'm addicted to the reruns on mtv as if there will be a different winner each time i watch them. lol!_

 
LOLOL..That's exactly what my husband tells me!!  "Is there a different winner this time around"   LOLOL.. Used to say the same with Project Runway.


----------



## joey444 (Mar 31, 2009)

Oh, and my faves are London and Fo.


----------



## chocolategoddes (Mar 31, 2009)

I thought when Celia spoke up, Tyra was gonna go bonkers like she did to Tiffany...

Man, If I was Thalia, Celia (lol, their names rhyme!) wouldn't hear the end of it.


----------



## MzzRach (Mar 31, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chocolategoddes* 

 
_I thought when Celia spoke up, Tyra was gonna go bonkers like she did to Tiffany...

Man, If I was Thalia, Celia (lol, their names rhyme!) wouldn't hear the end of it._

 
I was actually surprised that Tyra did not flip out.  Given she is so overdramatic on purpose so much of the time in panel.  

Love a good Tyra freakout.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Right now I am rooting for Fo and London.  I like Celia too, I think she is a natural model, but I'd love to see London or Fo go all the way.


----------



## sweatpea559 (Mar 31, 2009)

Sandra is ugly, has a bad attitude and couldn't walk if her life depended on it... eww lol


----------



## chocolategoddes (Mar 31, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sweatpea559* 

 
_Sandra is ugly_

 
She doesn't have the "prettiest" face out of the girls, but she definitely has one of the more high-fashion faces of the bunch and I think that'll take her very far in the competition... or at least until her bitchy-ness comes out for the judges to see! :/


----------



## leenybeeny (Apr 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sweatpea559* 

 
_Sandra is ugly, has a bad attitude and couldn't walk if her life depended on it... eww lol_

 
I actually think she is beautiful... but her attitude is not .. at all.  She's a meanie meanie...


----------



## Spikesmom (Apr 1, 2009)

I finally watched this last night.  I can't believe they didn't send Sandra home yet.  I'm sorry, but I think if you land in the bottom two more than once you should automatically be booted.  I hate that they keep giving her chances, she has such a bad attitude.


----------



## xxManBeaterxx (Apr 2, 2009)

My jaw almost fell to the floor when i saw celia get up on the platform to bitch to TYRA BANKS about Thalia.  I felt so embarassed for her, what did she thing tyra was going to do? Kick Thalia out? Yeah right, use your brains woman!!!


----------



## joey444 (Apr 2, 2009)

I agree, I thought Sandra was beautiful but good God is she conceited!!! LOLOL....Even as she was leaving she's still saying she's the best in the house.....riiight.....bye-bye!!

I still LOVE London and Fo!!  Fo's confidence is definitely back and she is rocking it!


----------



## susannef (Apr 2, 2009)

I think Thalia really needs to go home. Not because she isnt sure of wether she wants to be there or not, she simply doesnt look like a model and she would be laughed at if she goes to go sees.


----------



## leenybeeny (Apr 2, 2009)

I am glad they gave Celia another chance.. what she did was not right, and I think she learned her lesson pretty damn fast.  I am loving Fo!!!  I really love Allison too actually.. I just wish she would bring it!!!  She has such an amazing look.


----------



## Mabelle (Apr 2, 2009)

I LOVE FO!!!!!!! she is TOO cute for words. i want to pick her up and run away with her 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I like Celia. I mean, i get where she was coming from (with telling tyra) but it still wasnt her place. The girl OBVIOUSLY is super passionate about modeling. It must have killed her tp hear someone bitching and whining about wanting to leave, but not saying anything, possibly sending someone more deservihng home in her place. There's one person like that every couple of seasons, and they drive me NUTS! Even so, like Tiffany?? (the reaaaallly pretty thin black girl froma  couple season back), she shoudl have said it herself. Then again, Tyra was so fing patronizing to 
Tiffany. I thought what she did was commendable.


----------



## chocolategoddes (Apr 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chocolategoddes* 

 
_She doesn't have the "prettiest" face out of the girls, but she definitely has one of the more high-fashion faces of the bunch and I think that'll take her very far in the competition... or at least until her bitchy-ness comes out for the judges to see! :/_

 
Welll.... let's just _pretend_ I didn't write that ^^^


:/


----------



## leenybeeny (Apr 2, 2009)

^^^^  LOL  You are too cute


----------



## OfficerJenny (Apr 2, 2009)

Aminat and Teona need to grow the fuck upppp.

STUPID
STUPID
STUPID
STUPID
STUPID
STUPID
STUPID
S T U P I D

wooooowwwwwww That's a mature move, right? Screaming got them no where and when Thalia just talked to Celia like an adult things got worked out.

also I felt soo bad for london. Blue is not a hot look to have in splotches all your face. she looked so bruised.
Celia is gonna win, and if she doesn't, she won in my heart.


----------



## Spikesmom (Apr 3, 2009)

I really love Allison but she needs to give them some variety or she's next to go!


----------



## MzzRach (Apr 4, 2009)

Praise be - Sandra be gone!

If I heard her say the same damn words over and over again ("I'm the best one out of all these girls, I look like a model") I was gonna hurl.


----------



## fintia (Apr 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Spikesmom* 

 
_I really love Allison but she needs to give them some variety or she's next to go!_

 

i think the same.. lover her, so unique features


----------



## BaDKiTTy69 (Apr 8, 2009)

Is it only me who thinks that Celia is very ugly? lol
Yes, she knows her poses and stuff, but the face wise..... hmmm
and what she did to Tahlia... so not cool... it was none of her f*** business.


----------



## V2LUCKY (Apr 8, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BaDKiTTy69* 

 
_Is it only me who thinks that Celia is very ugly? lol
Yes, she knows her poses and stuff, but the face wise..... hmmm
and what she did to Tahlia... so not cool... it was none of her f*** business._

 
You are not alone on that one....she looks WAY old too.


----------



## OfficerJenny (Apr 8, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BaDKiTTy69* 

 
_Is it only me who thinks that Celia is very ugly? lol
Yes, she knows her poses and stuff, but the face wise..... hmmm
and what she did to Tahlia... so not cool... it was none of her f*** business._

 
It was her business cause she was complaining to the entire house.

Which Celia lives in.


----------



## Spikesmom (Apr 9, 2009)

Did anyone watch last night?  I was glad Allison got to stay.  She's so cute.  I liked Talia, but I didn't think she'd get very far.  She looked so great in all her pictures.


----------



## Mabelle (Apr 9, 2009)

Finally Talia is gone. She was annoying as allllll hell.

I agree, Celia isnt nice to look at in person. I called her a gremlin at first. I do think she looks old in person too, but she photographs really well. I like her personality. I think she's fun.


----------



## chocolategoddes (Apr 10, 2009)

This season gets more and more boring each episode amd yet, I keep watching. 

I really didn't think Thalia was model material so I'm glad they eliminated her because they were really just wasting her time.

Celia does have a nice face with great bone structure, and I can see her doing some very edgy, high fashion stuff, but Covergirl is definitely not for her.


----------



## Spikesmom (Apr 10, 2009)

No, Celia does NOT look like a Cover Girl.


----------



## SakurasamaLover (Apr 10, 2009)

Yeah that's the main issue, it's americas next covergirl, not next top model.


----------



## Spikesmom (Apr 10, 2009)

Did anyone watch the recap show this week?  I thought Celia and Allison were hilarious together.  The birdhouse haha!


----------



## aziajs (Apr 10, 2009)

I think Fo is the cutest thing ever.  The best thing Tyra could have done for her was cut her hair.  She was a pretty girl before but I think she stands out now.  I love how she wears her hair too.


----------



## mizuki~ (Apr 11, 2009)

I love Allison..so funny when she was painting a nosebleed on her Tyra drawing lol


----------



## SHEloveMACnGOLD (Apr 12, 2009)

*I have always been a HUGE fan of ANTM minus Tyra's annoying self thinking she oprah and what not, ha, that is another topic I suppose ANYWAY it seems though every seasons gets even more boring then the last. And Tyra is OD putting all these "awkward" chicks on here...mm i guess Tyra.
Celia looks like a DUDE with those beaty rat eyes she just knows fashion and THATS why they like her cuz they aint gotta school her, she already got the fashion aspect of it
Allison looks like a dummy all the time with that same face, Nigel ain't lying.
Whats that conceited girls name? Natalie? The one from the "nice neighborhood" in cali, she crazy but she IS pretty but that attitude she need to watch it especially with minorities around...lol.
Foe - i loveeeee herrrr!! she's adorable and guess what Tyra probably going to pull a Season 2 and have the cute one go far (Mercedes) then kill it and choose the chubby one im kidding but u get my drift.
London is cute, i really like her but I don;t the judges do
Aminat or however you spell her name, I think she's too ghetto for ANTM and there isnt ANYTHING wrong with that but you know how they are tryna fix gaps and make danielle's a** speak differently
i don't even remember the rest but I am soooo glad Sandra is gone, she was too conceited and Talia was a MESSSS !!

sorry I went in but that is my show!! and I will never forgive Tyra for picking Nicole of Nik !!!! I loved her =/*


----------



## SHEloveMACnGOLD (Apr 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BaDKiTTy69* 

 
_Is it only me who thinks that Celia is very ugly? lol
Yes, she knows her poses and stuff, but the face wise..... hmmm
and what she did to Tahlia... so not cool... it was none of her f*** business._

 
*trust you're NOT alone. and it upsets me how they BARELY commented on her age this week when in previous seasons that was all they would talk about with some of the other girls but because Celia "knows fashion" I think they let it slide which is unfair because she is "fiercee" sikeee too bad she should have been in the game 5 yrs ago.*


----------



## Delilah (Apr 12, 2009)

Anyone else reckon Celia looks exactly like Martha Plimpton? 

Allisono has a gorgeous look that I can see being big on the catwalk in the same way Gemma Ward's russian features spawned a dozen lookalikes.  Sort of feel like Fo might be the winner though... She's cute & peppy.


----------



## OfficerJenny (Apr 14, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SHEloveMACnGOLD* 

 
_*trust you're NOT alone. and it upsets me how they BARELY commented on her age this week when in previous seasons that was all they would talk about with some of the other girls but because Celia "knows fashion" I think they let it slide which is unfair because she is "fiercee" sikeee too bad she should have been in the game 5 yrs ago.*_

 
How does her age have anything to do with her ability to model? Sure, Celia isn't the most obviously pretty girl, but she can dress, hold herself, and stands for what she believes in. She isn't brought down by the other girls in the house, and gives the competition her A game. Unlike most of the other girls. So, sure, she may not be that gorgeous or young, but she is a hell of a lot more deserving of winning the crown than any of the other girls


----------



## Makeup Emporium (Apr 14, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BaDKiTTy69* 

 
_Is it only me who thinks that Celia is very ugly? lol
Yes, she knows her poses and stuff, but the face wise..... hmmm
and what she did to Tahlia... so not cool... it was none of her f*** business._

 

Your definitely not the only one!  My husband watches too (although he wouldn't admit it) and he always says that 90% of the girls that they get are always so ugly.  You can see better looking girls just walking down the street!


----------



## chocolategoddes (Apr 14, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Makeup Emporium* 

 
_Your definitely not the only one! My husband watches too (although he wouldn't admit it) and he always says that 90% of the girls that they get are always so ugly. You can see better looking girls just walking down the street!_

 
That's probably because most girls with ACTUAL TRUE (notice the emphasis on those words. I don't just mean any randomly pretty girl) high-fashion modeling potential are smart enough to know that ANTM won't do much for their career as models. Sure, you get a contract with Covergirl and an agency, but then that's the last we see of them. 

Remember Saleisha? It seemed like she was getting more work before she won ANTM than she is now.

I have a friend who is absolutely gorgeeous... she could easily fit in with the VS models. She said she was going to try out for ANTM, I told her not to. If she's serious about it, she should do it on her own. She'll be more successful.

That's just the way I see it.



And when it comes to Celia, age does play a major factor in modeling if you're just starting out. The biggest name models start out in their teens, not in their mid twenties. Yeah, we have big name models who are even older than her, but they started at a young age, grew into successful models, got big contracts, became spokesmodels for several campaigns, and proved their staying power. Celia is just a beginner on a modeling competition that the fashion industry doesn't seem to take seriously (unless the show pays them)

So yeah, she's a great model but she doesn't have the face that will attract the average customer to buy products. 

Sorry for my rabbling brain shart.


----------



## chocolategoddes (Apr 16, 2009)

Hey, I actually liked this episode!
It's nice to see the girls do creative challenges like this director one. 
And I really liked the eye makeup in the photoshoot. 

I totally thought Aminat would be eliminated over London, though....


----------



## OfficerJenny (Apr 16, 2009)

I didn't watch this episode yet, but

O_O Aminat stayed over London?

That's crazy. Aminat is such a fail-twig :c


----------



## TISH1124 (Apr 16, 2009)

Please let Aminat go next week...I pray to some Tyra Gods to be!!


----------



## OfficerJenny (Apr 16, 2009)

I don't even understand her. Like, yelling at Natalie for so much shit. Sure, you don't like her, but why the f are you screaming in her face?


----------



## TISH1124 (Apr 16, 2009)

Only cuz she knows Natalie can't knock her the F out!! She says Nat thinks she is all that...yeah she does...But SO DO YOU!!!!


----------



## OfficerJenny (Apr 16, 2009)

It's ridiculous. When she was yelling at Natalie last week when she was walking away from the argument.

Arg.
I wanna slap that girl.


----------



## Mabelle (Apr 16, 2009)

Im not a huge aminat fan, but i was surprised she stayed over London. What pissed me off was that they talked about London's weight gain the ENTIRE episode, but played it off like it had nothing to do with her elimination. They said her face didnt photograph well, shes had what, one, two bad pics? 
Aminat's had how many blah pictures?


Anyway, i was surprised Allison was called 3rd to last. i liked her picture. i think they would eliminate her even if her pic was super hot. I mean, this was exactly what they wanted right? beautiful and very different.

And for the record i cannot stand natalie. Cocky bitch.


----------



## chocolategoddes (Apr 16, 2009)

Aminat's height probably kept her in because she'd be great in runway. She's like 6' 2" or something right?

I was also annoyed with how they kept shoving London's issue down her throat. I didn't even notice she gained weight until they pointed it out!

I wanna go to Brazil! :/


----------



## Mabelle (Apr 16, 2009)

I noticed London's weight gain. I mean 10-15 lbs is A LOT of weight to put on in about a month. It seems to be mostly in her thighs. Now granted, she's still very slim, but unfortunately, Jay was right. Her body is what she is "selling" per say. It's her vehicle. If she's stressed out and putting on a considerable amount of weight now, she's not dependable. Clients can't book her. Most of these girls probably dont work out at all. I mean, they need to take care of themselves.
I think, if you're going to eliminate someone based on that issue, fine. But be honest, don't jerk her or the audience around like we're stupid.


----------



## Superkaz (Apr 17, 2009)

London smiles with her eyes all the time. It was so cool.

The girls may all be ugly but they sure as hell photograph well which makes them models!
Are we all forgetting that?

Allison picked her game up this week which was awesome and you got to sorta learn who she really was- and i think she is awesome.

But yes, Fo is the cutest


----------



## MzzRach (Apr 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Mabelle* 

 
_What pissed me off was that they talked about London's weight gain the ENTIRE episode, but played it off like it had nothing to do with her elimination. They said her face didnt photograph well, shes had what, one, two bad pics?_

 
Exactly.  Like she was not eliminated because of the weight gain.  Right.

I liked London and hoped she would go farther, at least make it when they went abroad.  Damn.

Goodness, I do enjoy this show just a little too much.


----------



## OfficerJenny (Apr 17, 2009)

I think next to go are Aminat and Allison and the top two will be Teyona and Celia

And Teyona gonna winnnn D:


----------



## chocolategoddes (Apr 23, 2009)

I wish I had Tivo.... Was that one fighter guy named Eddy Murphy? LMAO

I'm really happy that Allison has been stepping it up and using her potential.


----------



## MzzRach (May 1, 2009)

Can't believe we are already down to the final four!  I was sad to see Fo go.  But am happy that Allison is still in the game. Would love to see her win, but I think Teyona might have it in the bag.  We'll see.

I so wish Tyra would dial it down in panel.  Lordy.


----------



## TISH1124 (May 1, 2009)

I think Teyona should win....HOWEVER, from past episodes...I just have this feeling that Thang I'MaGNAT is gonna win  because Tyra keeps making the Naomi Campbell comparison

gnat = bothersome lil creatures...that just won't go away.


----------



## OfficerJenny (May 1, 2009)

if Aminat wins I will cry glass.


----------



## MzzRach (May 1, 2009)

Aminat is beautiful, but the gal cannot model!  She certainly has the body and face for it, heaven knows they all keep harping on her slammin' bod.  It's what is keeping her in the game.


----------



## TISH1124 (May 1, 2009)

^^^ YEP!!! and they hammer on it too much...like they are trying to convince the audience why she may be chosen to win.


----------



## MzzRach (May 1, 2009)

Random comment - Tyra's hair bugged me in this last episode.  It was like a "flipped out permawave" thing happening.  Her makeup is always hot, though.


----------



## chocolategoddes (May 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_I just have this feeling that Thang I'MaGNAT is gonna win because Tyra keeps making the Naomi Campbell comparison_

 
but Tyra _hates_ Naomi Campbell, so that could actually go against Aminat.
Oh snapple!!!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MzzRach* 

 
_Aminat is beautiful, but the gal cannot model! She certainly has the body and face for it, heaven knows they all keep harping on her slammin' bod. It's what is keeping her in the game._

 
You're so right. That swimsuit photoshoot really showed how toned she was and how gorgeous her skin is. It's always frustrating when girls don't know how to use their blessings to their advantage. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MzzRach* 

 
_Random comment - Tyra's hair bugged me in this last episode. It was like a "flipped out permawave" thing happening. Her makeup is always hot, though._

 
The hair was waaaay too much, especially paires with the frilly, OTT outfit. Maybe she could've pulled it off with a much simpler dress.


The photoshoots this season were soooooo boring!


----------



## OfficerJenny (May 1, 2009)

I agree with the boringism of this seasons shoots.

So many of them involved other people, too. It was aggravating :c


----------



## MzzRach (May 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *OfficerJenny* 

 
_I agree with the boringism of this seasons shoots.

So many of them involved other people, too. It was aggravating :c_

 
Hopefully they are saving the amazing shoots for last.  Let's hope so!


----------



## OfficerJenny (May 7, 2009)

All I have to say about tonight's elimination:

ugh.


----------



## Makeup Emporium (May 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *OfficerJenny* 

 
_All I have to say about tonight's elimination:

ugh._

 
I second that!!


----------



## chocolategoddes (May 7, 2009)

CELIA!!!! NO!!!!!

Wow.... the judges must REALLY like Aminat.


----------



## leenybeeny (May 7, 2009)

Booooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo.... I would love her as my stylist too though.. that girl can DRESS


----------



## Spikesmom (May 8, 2009)

OMG I'm so bummed to see Celia go.  WTF is wrong with those judges?

I loved the bird photo shoot though.  I hope Allison wins now!!!


----------



## MzzRach (May 8, 2009)

I am so pleased to see Allison come so far in this competition.  Even if she makes it to the final 2, I am afraid that the final runway show will doom her.  I hope I am wrong and she is a big surprise and kills it.  If she makes it!  

I'd really like to see her win.


----------



## Spikesmom (May 8, 2009)

Oh right, I forgot about her runway skills.  You are right, she could blow it with that.  I hope she was practicing!!!!


----------



## chocolategoddes (May 8, 2009)

I REALLY wanna see how Allison does on not only the runway show but the commercial.

Wooo-boy.


----------



## Mabelle (May 11, 2009)

Ok, how many times has Aminat been in the final 2? Seriously? If she wins... i dont even know...
i just dont know.


----------



## OfficerJenny (May 11, 2009)

Yeahhh, Aminat is such a disappointment imo. Her photo last weak I thought was absolutely puke inducing.

e_e


----------



## TISH1124 (May 11, 2009)

I have this feeling I'maGhat is gonna win and I am gonna just puke, barf, gag, for real...I almost just got a little taste in my throat thinking about it....so what she has a nice body...what about that MUG!!! the MUGGG!!! Miss Jay Loves her because they are twins


----------



## OfficerJenny (May 11, 2009)

Let's have a puking party if she wins 8D


----------



## Makeup Emporium (May 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *OfficerJenny* 

 
_Let's have a puking party if she wins 8D_

 




I just can't BELIEVE she is still there...get rid of the dead weight already!!


----------



## chocolategoddes (May 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_ Miss Jay Loves her because they are twins_

 
HAHAHAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




:lmaoo  :
My brother said I look like her when she wears her glasses. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *OfficerJenny* 

 
_Let's have a puking party if she wins 8D_

 
I'll bring the tequila... and the saw dust.


----------



## Dahlia_Rayn (May 12, 2009)

^^
You DO NOT look like Aminat...your brother needs glasses.  I wish they'd send her home, she bugs!


----------



## TISH1124 (May 13, 2009)

Not gonna be a spoiler......But hurry up everyone and finish watching!! I'll be back!


----------



## Dahlia_Rayn (May 13, 2009)

Darn you and your teasing!^^


----------



## chocolategoddes (May 13, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_



_

 
is that wide-eyed, bug-like, creepy yet adorable stare a hint? 

It's starts in 4 minutes on the West Coast. Yeeeh!!!!!!


----------



## TISH1124 (May 14, 2009)

Hurry up Ya'll !!!


----------



## Dahlia_Rayn (May 14, 2009)

Did y'all hear that Paulina Porizkova was fired?


----------



## TISH1124 (May 14, 2009)

yeah I saw that on Yahoo earlier today! That seat is haunted...everyone that sits there gets the boot....lol


----------



## chocolategoddes (May 14, 2009)

Well, I guess we won't be having the puking party.
I totally thought Allison would win because I read a spoiler that said she did. 
Teyona did deserve to win! She has one of those faces that takes makeup REALLy REALLY well.


 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Dahlia_Rayn* 

 
_Did y'all hear that Paulina Porizkova was fired?_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_yeah I saw that on Yahoo earlier today! That seat is haunted...everyone that sits there gets the boot....lol_

 
I heard it was because her ego was getting the best of her.
_Then why is Tyra still on the show?_ Oh, that was too easy.

She does keep recycling these retired model judges. What's up with that?


----------



## OfficerJenny (May 14, 2009)

Bring back Janice and her uber bitchiness plz

also f teyonas ugly smelly cooch. I hate her. Allison shoulda won >:c


----------



## TISH1124 (May 14, 2009)

I was very happy with Teyona winning.....I thought she did great from beginning to end...the commercial was bad but her performance was consistent throughout.....Allison was cute and did good but not until the last couple shows did she even learn to walk


----------



## TISH1124 (May 14, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chocolategoddes* 

 
_ 
I heard it was because her ego was getting the best of her.
Then why is Tyra still on the show? 
_

 
Two words only.......Executive Producer


----------



## Spikesmom (May 14, 2009)

I really wanted Allison to win.  I love her big eyed look.  

I won't miss Paulina, I think she is rude to the contestants, and not in a funny or constructive way.


----------



## chocolategoddes (May 14, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *OfficerJenny* 

 
_Bring back Janice and her uber bitchiness plz_

 
YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS.

I would hate to have to face her at the judging panel as a model, but lawd, she is so entertaining to watch in the saftey and comfort of your own home.

I heard Beverly Johnson would be the next in line for a judge, but I could be wrong.... since I was wrong about Allison winning.

But don't worry guys, Allison will definitely be getting work. I think she's even with a modeling agency now.


----------



## fintia (May 14, 2009)

Allison was my favorite again because she has a different face and the big eyes.. but the other girl was good too so..

and how good that paulina is out!


----------



## bigsexyhair (May 15, 2009)

each cycle keeps getting worse and worse! some episodes were pretty good but nothing compares to the older ones!. I was in love with Fo but she let me down. Celia did have amazing style.. 

HAHAHA. Teyona's weave!!! AHHH. the funniest thing ever. she whipped that thing around and around..

next cycle should be better though.. representing us short girls! don't think they will book any go-sees though haha. and I do think Paulina was pretty boring. Janice should come back she made my wednesdays!


----------



## MzzRach (May 18, 2009)

I was glad Allison at least beat out Aminat for the final 2.  Would have loved to see Allison win, but Teyona was consistent throughout so it could have gone either way.  I was so happy to see Allison do so well on the runway, she really did transform during the competition.  But congrats Teyona!

I hope Allison keeps it going - she's a great model with a cool unique look.


----------



## Enchantedcameo (May 18, 2009)

I am glad Aminat went home. I can't belive they kept her on the show as long as they did. I think they got rid of some really good potential by keeping her as long as they did. Even though Teyona was consistant I think she was to sure of herself at times. I would have liked to see Allison win.


----------



## TISH1124 (May 18, 2009)

I think they both did great and they both improved tremendously in the end...I think you have to be sure of yourself to make it in that business...if you are timid you will never make it. Confidence is key in being a model...If you don't believe in yourself how will the clients believe


----------



## BaDKiTTy69 (May 18, 2009)

I was so surprised by how Alison did the runway show. I was so happy for her, too bad she did not win. I think Teyona overdid a little bit on the stage when she lost her hair and start waiving with it, lol, looked a little bit weird.


----------

